
Taibbi: Watching Facebook and Senate Hypocrisy in Real-Time - aaronbrethorst
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/zuckerberg-senate-testimony-w518920
======
brooklyn_ashey
Taibbi says, "The terrifying part of this controversy, to me, is the
possibility that Facebook will ultimately engage in a kind of
policing/censorship activity that all of these Senators may actually favor –
perhaps driving down or eliminating certain kinds of alternative or dissenting
speech in return for regulatory relief." What the heck? This is what Facebook
already does! And about the absolute dumbest stuff too. I can't believe the
banality and rubber-duckie-level controversiality of so much of the stuff I
personally witnessed being censored before my eyes this past year. I mean, not
that it was a shocker, but I had so terribly misjudged how low the limbo bar
level of dumb went when it came to election censorship alone, not to mention
censorship of the work of several Pulitzer prize winning journalists.

